# tell me about Dashers? going price, diesel, or not? etc



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

to,
looking into dashers, wondering what they are worth, and what people are doing to them. any diesels out their? if possible would love to see some pics and comments.
cheers


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

I had them in 1990-1994 and there were a ton of parts obsolete by that time; only getting worst.
The BEST shifter of Any VW watercooled product


----------



## Think (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thanks for the info, anybody have pics?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://images.google.com/image...ab=wi


----------

